# DISCUSS: Best skyline located in island



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

for example

male, Maldivas









http://www.picstropical.com/maldives/index-maldives/Maldives_Male_1.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Isn't part of the Hong Kong skyline on an island? The Manhattan skyline is on Manhattan Island.


----------



## diyjateng (Apr 9, 2014)

Does it mean a city located on an island or an island-city?


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

diyjateng said:


> Does it mean a city located on an island or an island-city?


Well, he said Best skyline located on an island. We are discussing skylines and not cities. There is also Honolulu.


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Tokyo, Jakarta, and Manila. If you want an even bigger stretch (but still valid I guess?) Melbourne and Sydney.

Edit: Yes, London too, of course.


----------



## Birmingham (May 29, 2007)

London, Tokyo, Sydney, Melbourne, Jakarta etc etc ... :lol:


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

I think he meant island-cities...


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Fab87 said:


> I think he meant island-cities...


He has to say what he means. I can change the thread title to however he wants it to read.


----------



## yukatan_boy (Jul 7, 2011)

The best skyline island: Honkong and London...so easy :lol:


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

yukatan_boy said:


> The best skyline island: Honkong and London...so easy :lol:


You never heard of Manhattan Island? ^^


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

I think he wants to see "micro islands" just like that in the picture hehe


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Montreal would be another candidate, possibly my favourite city in the world. It's located on a few islands in the St. Lawrence River. 









By MTLskyline on SSP


----------



## yukatan_boy (Jul 7, 2011)

QuantumX said:


> You never heard of Manhattan Island? ^^


its a natural island? my question...


----------



## ajbenius (Jul 24, 2014)

1. Hong Kong
2. Manhattan
The end


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

yukatan_boy said:


> its a natural island? my question...


Yes.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Singapore would be another good island skyline.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

montreal is awesome....:cheers::cheers2:

governador Valadares...it is not a very known city....


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Both Manhattan and HK Island are arguably the greatest skylines in the world. And are located in an island!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Of the ones mentioned thus far:

1. Manhattan
2. Hong Kong
3. Singapore
4. Montreal



The others either don't have a skyline or are beyond the intention of the thread. The cities above pretty much take up the entire island they're on, or more than that.


----------

